# Marcia Wallace Simpsons tribute



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Fox will be airing the season 3 Simpsons episode "Bart the Lover" as a tribute to Marcia Wallace (Mrs. Krabappel) this Sunday 11/3 at 7:30/6:30c, replacing an American Dad rerun.


----------

